# Confused re PRSI details on Form 11 ROS



## SCA911 (10 Nov 2017)

Hi,

I've just completed inputting all our details online for Form 11.  We are basically both PAYE income earners, on similar pay, and only reason for form 11 is as a result of a rental property.  Usually I calculate my liability myself first, then input all details on ROS, hit the calculate button and if revenues figure is close to my own (which it always has been in the past) I pay and file.  

Strangely this year the Revenue calculation is showing a much lower PRSI contribution for myself and a zero amount for spouse. Our P60's for 2016 are showing an approx deduction for Employee of about €1700 each.  Cannot figure it out as the PRSI is not on PAYE page showing tax and usc deductions.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## SCA911 (10 Nov 2017)

Update: Looking at it again it appears that revenue's calculations is only deducting PRSI from the profit on rental property and not showing any of the deductions for PAYE income.  Still none the wiser as to why!


----------



## Joe_90 (10 Nov 2017)

It's because the PRSI is dealt with through the PAYE system on your salary on a weekly / monthly basis and not on the Form 11 like Income Tax and USC.


----------



## SCA911 (10 Nov 2017)

Thanks Joe. Quick question though: the USC and tax deducted from salaries monthly is showing on Form 11.  Why is the PRSI not also showing?  Apologies if this is a stupid question, just don't remember this from previous years.


----------



## torblednam (10 Nov 2017)

Because PRSI, insofar as it relates to employment income, is calculated and due based on periodic pay, rather than on an annual basis as income tax and USC are.


----------



## SCA911 (10 Nov 2017)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Páid (10 Nov 2017)

I'm in a similar boat to the OP - PAYE with rental income. I always enter the emoluments, tax credits, PRSI, USC already paid, etc. and get that to balance by clicking the Calculate tab. Only then do I enter Health Expenses, rental income , etc.


----------



## T McGibney (10 Nov 2017)

Páid said:


> I'm in a similar boat to the OP - PAYE with rental income. I always enter the emoluments, tax credits, PRSI, USC already paid, etc. and get that to balance by clicking the Calculate tab. Only then do I enter Health Expenses, rental income , etc.


Why would that make a difference to anything?


----------



## DB74 (10 Nov 2017)

Páid said:


> I'm in a similar boat to the OP - PAYE with rental income. I always enter the emoluments, tax credits, PRSI, USC already paid, etc. and get that to balance by clicking the Calculate tab. Only then do I enter Health Expenses, rental income , etc.



There is nowhere to enter PRSI paid


----------



## Páid (10 Nov 2017)

T McGibney said:


> Why would that make a difference to anything?



So that you can be sure that the PAYE details have been entered correctly. The calculate screen should show overpaid/underpaid < €1.



DB74 said:


> There is nowhere to enter PRSI paid


I'm pretty sure there is.


----------



## DB74 (10 Nov 2017)

Páid said:


> I'm pretty sure there is.



Oh no there isn't


----------



## T McGibney (10 Nov 2017)

Páid said:


> So that you can be sure that the PAYE details have been entered correctly. The calculate screen should show overpaid/underpaid < €1.


It will only do that if you don't have any random items like allowable expenses in employment coded into your PAYE, and if your employer hasn't made any errors in calculating your PAYE.


----------



## Páid (10 Nov 2017)

DB74 said:


> Oh no there isn't


Maybe there isn't but I'll check when I get home. I was pretty sure that I entered USC, Income tax, PRSI, etc already paid.



T McGibney said:


> It will only do that if you don't have any random items like allowable expenses in employment coded into your PAYE, and if your employer hasn't made any errors in calculating your PAYE.


I was speaking from my experience - it works in my case. If your employer has made an error then it will be highlighted as an underpayment / overpayment.


----------



## Páid (10 Nov 2017)

DB74 said:


> Oh no there isn't


You're right - PRSI isn't there.


----------



## bmount (17 Feb 2018)

I am doing the 2017 Form 11 Return now    (I'm PAYE but we have a rental property so have to do form 11)                      

Anyway I have a P60 here and ros.ie open in front of me and there is nowhere to enter PRSI from my P60 as I clearly remember from past form entries.

I don't want any calculation surprises after this, so any ideas welcome ?

thanks.


----------



## torblednam (17 Feb 2018)

This thread is like Groundhog Day... read the previous posts. 

PRSI in employment is not collected through the self assessment system - it is not calculated or paid by reference to your annual income, but based on the pay in each period. 

It definitely was not a field for you to complete on previous years' F11's.


----------



## bmount (18 Feb 2018)

I dont have time to trawl the other posts. This came up on a google search. So you have answered it thanks.


----------

